# Buying my very first FTA Setup



## milan03 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi guys,

I've been reading this forum for quite a while and I finally decided to go ahead and get my own FTA setup.

I am ONLY interested in HD channels, mainly National Networks's Uplink feeds (abc, nbc, cbs, etc..) as well as sports game feeds all in HD ofcourse. 
Now that being said, I also want to cap all those beautiful 40mbps feeds on my PC and after a research i stumbled across this card: Digiwave DGP-202G PCI DVB-S2 HD Satellite Card . It looks like it sees the whole range of mpeg/H.264 feeds, but I have some questions coming up:

1. I assume for HD and network feeds I will need at least 8' dish C band dish (NYC area), but do i need a set top box receiver or I'm good to go with the PCI computer card?
2. I also wanna change the satellites, so which motor do you recommend and do I need a controller box for that motor and which one would you recommend? 
3. Which LNB's would you recommend as well?

I basically want to calculate all the cost that I will need for a dish, lnb, motor (and controller for it if i need it), and PCI card. 
Now, do I need anything else?

Thank you so much for your help,

Milan.


----------

